
Show HN: **vbuild** let you use python components in vuejs app - manatlan
<i></i>vbuild<i></i> (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;manatlan&#x2F;vbuild" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;manatlan&#x2F;vbuild</a>) is a webpacker in pure python(2|3); which let you compile yours vue&#x2F;sfc files components for your vuejs app (without a NodeJS stack !!) ... is now able to compile <i></i>Python Components<i></i> (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;manatlan&#x2F;vbuild&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;doc&#x2F;PyComponent.md" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;manatlan&#x2F;vbuild&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;doc&#x2F;PyCompone...</a>) too.<p>On pypi&#x2F;vbuild: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.org&#x2F;project&#x2F;vbuild&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.org&#x2F;project&#x2F;vbuild&#x2F;</a>
======
billconan
so does this compile python into js using webassembly?

~~~
savethefuture
After briefly reading the source it transpiles python to js, but specifically
for vue components. Look at lines ~330 in vbuild.py.

